# Let's get to know each other...



## vhal_x

I know there's been threads like this before (or at least I'm sure there has been!) but I was thinking we should start up a new one since there's new girlies joining all the time :)


So this can be the little form thing everyone can fill out :)


Name:
Age:
Birthday:
Location:
Number of Children:
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s):
Relationship Status:
Employment Status:
Eye Colour:
Hair Colour:
Height:
Shoe Size:
Favourite Colour:
Favourite Food:
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:
Favourite Alcoholic Drink:
Age Lost Virginity:
Favourite Sport:
Random Fact About Yourself:

​


----------



## _laura

Name: Laura
Age: 20
Birthday: 29/7/1990
Location: Bournemouth
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Max (6 months)
Relationship Status: Taken to Scott
Employment Status: On maternity leave but also a photography uni student.
Eye Colour: Brown
Hair Colour: Brown (going back to red in a few weeks)
Height: 5ft 7
Shoe Size: 6
Favourite Colour: Blue/green
Favourite Food: Ramen noodles
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Ribena
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Archers and Lemonade
Age Lost Virginity: 15
Favourite Sport: Ummm nothing hahaha
Random Fact About Yourself: I love my biatches :D


----------



## vhal_x

Name: Vanessa-Rose Henderson.
Age: 18.
Birthday: 7th July 1992.
Location: Glasgow, Scotland.
Number of Children: One.
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): 6 months, Allan James Logan.
Relationship Status: Taken & In Love :cloud9:.
Employment Status: Unemployed, SAHM.
Eye Colour: Blue-grey.
Hair Colour: Auburn.
Height: 5 foot.
Shoe Size: 3 :blush:.
Favourite Colour: Purple!
Favourite Food: Koka Noodles.
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Irn Bru.
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Pina Colada :haha:.
Age Lost Virginity: 14 :blush:.
Favourite Sport: Football I suppose.
Random Fact About Yourself: Me and OH collect DVDs/games/movie props/games consoles and loads of retro gaming things...

:flower: xx
​


----------



## lily123

Name: Linzie
Age: 21
Birthday: 29th of May
Location: (just outside) York, UK
Number of Children: 2
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Kylan James :angel: & Esmee Georgina Rae
Relationship Status: In a relationship.
Employment Status: Employed - singing teacher/wedding singer
Eye Colour: Blue
Hair Colour: White Blonde
Height: 5ft 7
Shoe Size: 6
Favourite Colour: Teal
Favourite Food: Enchiladas mmmmmmmm
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: TEAAA
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: White wine or lager
Age Lost Virginity: 14
Favourite Sport: Hockey
Random Fact About Yourself: I'm an aardvark.


----------



## lauram_92

*Name:* Laura Murray
*Age:* 18
*Birthday:* 12th of December
*Location:* North of Scotland
*Number of Children:* 1
*Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s):* Oliver, & 4 months 1 week.
*Relationship Status:* Single
*Employment Status:* Stay at home mam
*Eye Colour:* Green/blue
*Hair Colour:* Red, it's dyed. Depends on the light how red it is.
*Height:* Like 5ft 3"?
*Shoe Size:* 5, mmm feet.
*Favourite Colour:* Black or green.
*Favourite Food:* I like ice cream :icecream:
*Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:* Orange juice
*Favourite Alcoholic Drink:* Soco, vod & red bull, corona, pear cider, strawberry cider.. More like what don't I like.. ;) :wine:
*Age Lost Virginity:* 13 :\
*Favourite Sport:* Sex. Jokes, none. :|
*Random Fact About Yourself:* Right now I have red nail varnish on. It's so chipped. I really should take it off.


i like how it goes from your favourite alcoholic drink to the age you lost your virginity ;)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Name: Rome
Age: 20
Birthday: Aug 7th
Location: Canada
Number of Children: 1 
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Quin 16 months
Relationship Status: Singlie-ish
Employment Status: jobless
Eye Colour: hazel
Hair Colour: orange right now lol
Height: 5'1
Shoe Size: US size 7.5
Favourite Colour: pink ,purple, lime
Favourite Food: pizza 
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: orange juice 
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: orange juice with vodka
Age Lost Virginity: no comment.
Favourite Sport: none.
Random Fact About Yourself: I'm a cat person


----------



## laura1991

Name: Laura
Age: 19
Birthday: 10/11/1991
Location:Manchester UK 
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Lily nearly 15 months 
Relationship Status: single! 
Employment Status: student 
Eye Colour: i dont actually know
Hair Colour: redddy brown
Height: 5'1
Shoe Size: 3/4 
Favourite Colour: blue
Favourite Food: chicken nuggests
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: diet coke 
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Southern comforts, lime and lemonade yum! 
Age Lost Virginity: 15!
Favourite Sport: is dancing a sport? i use to irish dance. if not none
Random Fact About Yourself: im eating monster munch :)


----------



## Leah_xx

Name: Leah
Age: 18
Birthday: March 9th
Location: USA/Ohio
Number of Children:1 
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Gracelynn Elizabeth/8 months
Relationship Status: Singlee
Employment Status: Student/ Parks program helper( i work at a program that kids come to during the summer to play games, have fun and meet new friends.
Eye Colour: Brown
Hair Colour: Light Brown right now
Height: 5 foot
Shoe Size: 7
Favourite Colour: Pink and chocolate brown(my soon to be room colors)
Favourite Food: Taco Salad and sour patch kids
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Diet Coke
Favourite Alcoholic Drink:??
Age Lost Virginity:16
Favourite Sport: Volleyball and softball
Random Fact About Yourself: I'm a very shy person but once i get to know you I am a crazy dork!


----------



## amygwen

Name: Amy
Age: 21
Birthday: May 1st 1990
Location: San Antonio TX
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Kenneth, 1 year old
Relationship Status: In a relationship
Employment Status: Working fulltime and going to college fulltime
Eye Colour: Green
Hair Colour: Blonde
Height: 5' exactly!
Shoe Size: 6
Favourite Colour: Yellow
Favourite Food: A real yummy steak!
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Sparkling water
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Margarita
Age Lost Virginity: 16
Favourite Sport: Volleyball
Random Fact About Yourself: I was born in England :D


----------



## mayb_baby

*Name:*Lorna
*Age:*19
*Birthday:*2nd July
*Location:*Northern Ireland
*Number of Children:*1
*Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s):*Michael 5months 2 weeks and 1 day ;)
*Relationship Status:*In a relationship
*Employment Status:*Student
*Eye Colour:*brown/green/yellow
*Hair Colour:*atm red naturally dark brown
*Height:*5ft
*Shoe Size:*4
*Favourite Colour:*Red
*Favourite Food:*Chippy :blush:
*Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:*Milk
*Favourite Alcoholic Drink:*Cherry Brandy and westcoast cooler
*Age Lost Virginity:* 15 a month off 16:dohh:
*Favourite Sport:*Laptop:haha:
*Random Fact About Yourself:*I have no moles


----------



## Char.due.jan

Name: Charlotte
Age: 18
Birthday: 22nd May
Location: Bolton UK
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Luke Harry and he's 4 months :)
Relationship Status: It's complicated
Employment Status: On maternity leave and a FT student
Eye Colour: Blue/green
Hair Colour: Blonde, brown underneath
Height: 5ft 7
Shoe Size: 5/6
Favourite Colour: PINK
Favourite Food: Hmm Pizza Hut or anything italian :pizza:
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Diet Coke
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Probably Smirnoff Ice or a Blue Lagoon cocktail 
Age Lost Virginity: 16 
Favourite Sport: Football, not to play though lol
Random Fact About Yourself: I should be doing coursework now!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Name: Lisa Paige Doney
Age:18, almost 19.
Birthday: June 20th
Location:New York, USA
Number of Children: 1
Childrens ages and names: 11 months and 2 weeks, Emma
Relationship status: Married
Emploment status: stay at home mom atm
Eye color: Brown
Hair color: Brown
Height:5'2
Shoe size:8 1/2
Favorite color: blue
Favorite food: STEAK
Favorite (non alcoholic) drink: mountain dew or diet pepsi
Favorite Alcoholic drink: yager bombs or smirnoff.
Age lost virginity: 14
Favorite sport: football or tennis
Random fact about yourself: I occupy a home with my husband and daughter, and a ghost that likes turning the ac on and off, lights on and off, opens doors, etc.


----------



## MrsEngland

Name: Bethany England
Age: 19
Birthday: 9th august
Location: west yorkshire
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Delilah, 5months
Relationship Status: Married
Employment Status: Employed but on mat leave
Eye Colour: bluey green
Hair Colour: Dark blonde
Height: 5'7
Shoe Size: 8
Favourite Colour: pink
Favourite Food: erm....probably macaroni cheese
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: diet pepsi
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Vodka lime and soda
Age Lost Virginity: 14
Favourite Sport: Really not into sport at all lol
Random Fact About Yourself: I got married at 17 in disney world florida :thumbup:


----------



## cabbagebaby

*Name: Sarah-Leanne
Age: 17
Birthday: january 5th 1994
Location: surrey
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Tyler James 4 & 1/2 Months
Relationship Status: Single And Lonely 
Employment Status: Jobless 
Eye Colour: Blue 
Hair Colour: Yellow And Orange 
Height: 5'7 or something like that 
Shoe Size: 4 
Favourite Colour: GREEEEEEEN
Favourite Food: Pizza 
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Coke Cola 
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Bacardi And Coke
Age Lost Virginity: 14
Favourite Sport: Most Sport I Get Is Texting Lol 
Random Fact About Yourself: Im a Bit Of A Nutter *


----------



## bbyno1

Name:Ellie
Age:22
Birthday:Spet 24th
Location:Brighton
Number of Children:1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Aliyah-10 months
Relationship Status:With fob
Employment Status:Un employed
Eye Colour:Brown
Hair Colour:Brown
Height:5 ft 6
Shoe Size:6
Favourite Colourink & black
Favourite Food:Junk! Cookies,Chocolate,hot doughnuts,chinese,pizza hut,& mc dz
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:Dr Pepper
Favourite Alcoholic Drink:Disarno with coke
Age Lost Virginity:16
Favourite Sport:Hockey?If thats a sport?lol
Random Fact About Yourself:Hate the way i look


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Age: 16
Birthday: june 16th
Location: canada
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): 3 1/2 months :cloud9: Mikah (my-ka)Relationship Status: Single
Employment Status: Mommmy :)
Eye Colour: Green
Hair Colour: RedHeight: 5'1
Shoe Size: 6 womansFavourite Colour: green
Favourite Food: mexican
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Milk:thumbup:
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Ive never drank
Age Lost Virginity: 16
Favourite Sport: soccer
Random Fact About Yourself: I loooove polka dots :)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Name: Courtney Leigh
Age: 19
Birthday: 13th June 1991
Location: Washington, Tyne & Wear
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s)& Name(s): 6 months tomorrow, Kian Cody Michael James
Relationship Status: Engaged :cloud9:
Employment Status: SAHM
Eye Colour: Hazel
Hair Colour: Auburn 
Height: 5ft 6,5in
Shoe Size: 7
Favourite Colour: Baby Blue
Favourite Food: Curry!
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Dr Thunder
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Red Wine :cloud9:
Age Lost Virginity: Almost 17 
Favourite Sport: Archery
Random Fact About Yourself: I have to have one foot out of the blanket to be able to sleep!​


----------



## rainbows_x

Name: Donna.
Age: 20.
Birthday: July 17th.
Location: Devon.
Number of Children: one & one angel.
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Ava, 9 months.
Relationship Status: In a relationship.
Employment Status: Stay at home mummy.
Eye Colour: Hazel.
Hair Colour: Black.
Height: 5"4'.
Shoe Size: 6.
Favourite Colour: Red.
Favourite Food: Pizza.
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Coke.
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Cider & black.
Age Lost Virginity: 15.
Favourite Sport: None.
Random Fact About Yourself: Uh.. I make baby headbands (plugging...) ;)


----------



## 112110

*Name*: Lyz
*Age:* 17
*Birthday:* December 24, 1993
*Location:* Pennsylvania
*Number of Children:* 1
*Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s):* Brayden; 6 months
*Relationship Status*: Taken ( NOT FOB)
*Employment Status:* Unemployed :nope:
*Eye Colour:* Green
*Hair Colour:* Blonde
*Height:* 5'7"
*Shoe Size:* 8
*Favourite Colour:* Purple.
*Favourite Food:* Stuffed crust extra cheese + pepperoni pizza :baby:
*Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:* Dr. Pepper
*Favourite Alcoholic Drink:* Never had one before
*Age Lost Virginity:* 16 :nope:
*Favourite Sport:* Softball
*Random Fact About Yourself:* I am the shyest person you will ever meet, I actually get anxiety when people talk to me. :coffee:


----------



## abbSTAR

*Name:* Abigail Royle
*Age:* 15 years 11 months and 2 days
*Birthday:* 6th July
*Location: *South Wales
*Number of Children:* 1
*Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s)*: 7 months 4 weeks and 2 days, Harley :flow:
*Relationship Status:* In a relationship
*Employment Status: *Full time mum, soon to be college student also looking for part time job
*Eye Colour:* Blue
*Hair Colour: *Dark brown, hint of red.
*Height:* 5'6
*Shoe Size:* 4/5
*Favourite Colour:* RED
*Favourite Food:* KFC Kentucky Jack atm. 
*Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:* Monster energy drink haha, such a man!
*Favourite Alcoholic Drink:* don't drink.
*Age Lost Virginity:* 14
*Favourite Sport:* swimming with Harley count?
*Random Fact About Yourself:* I love Starbucks! nom nom nom :thumbup:


----------



## MissFoley

Name: Fyrarie. 
Age: 19 years old
Birthday:21th november
Location:scotland
Number of Children: one & a angel. 
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Jayden (5months). 
Relationship Status:Single
Employment Status:unemployed
Eye Colour:it changes :/ 
Hair Colour:blonde or brown, brown atm though
Height:i don't know :| i'm small though
Shoe Size:4
Favourite Colour: pink 
Favourite Food:pizza hut !!
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:milk
Favourite Alcoholic Drink:vodka or cider :/
Age Lost Virginity:13
Favourite Sport:does dancing count :)
Random Fact About Yourself:i've never broke a bone in my body :happydance:​


----------



## Lilys mummy

Name:*Layla Breingan*
Age: *17*
Birthday: *8th of April*
Location: *Lincolnshire, England*
Number of Children:* two*
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): *Lily, 2 years 10 months & Maddison, 4 months 6 days*
Relationship Status:* Engaged*
Employment Status: *stay at home mum.*
Eye Colour: *Brown*
Hair Colour:* Dark brown*
Height:* About 5 ft 2"*
Shoe Size:* 4*
Favourite Colour: *pink*
Favourite Food: *galaxy chocolate at the minute *
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:* Lemonade*
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: *vodka and coke.*
Age Lost Virginity: *13.*
Favourite Sport: *Netball, I used to play for my school.*
Random Fact About Yourself:* I am a twin.*


----------



## Lucy22

*Name:* Lucy.
*Age:* 22.
*Birthday:* 27th of July.
*Location:* Palmwood.
*Number of Children:* One, and one on the way.
*Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s):* Elena Iris, 4yrs old.
*Relationship Status:* Married.
*Employment Status:* On maternity leave, starting at a Nursery in January 2012.
*Eye Colour:* Greeny-Blue
*Hair Colour:* Blonde
*Height:* 5'1 :blush:
*Shoe Size:* 3.5
*Favourite Colour:* Lilac, or pink. I like turquoise too.
*Favourite Food:* Pasta!
*Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:* Tea or milk :thumbup:
*Favourite Alcoholic Drink:* Vodka, White Wine, Cider
*Age Lost Virginity:* 15 
*Favourite Sport:* Dancing?
*Random Fact About Yourself:* I think I'm going to dye my hair brown tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## rjb

Name: Rebecca
Age: 15 (almost 16!)
Birthday: June 29, 1995
Location: Georgia
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Adelaide(5 months, approaching 6)
Relationship Status: taken.. 
Employment Status: not
Eye Colour: blue
Hair Colour: brown
Height: 5'6
Shoe Size: 6
Favourite Colour: changes. currently purple.
Favourite Food: umm. probably pickles.
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: umm. i'm not sure. maybe lemonade. 
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: dunno really. my mom leme try something peachy once,. pretty good. so. that.
Age Lost Virginity: 14. (the night i conceived :haha:)
Favourite Sport: nothing really. not a fan.
Random Fact About Yourself: um. i'm sitting next to a pooping baby. :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

abbSTAR said:


> *Name:* Abigail Royle
> *Age:* 15 years 11 months and 2 days

WHAT?! I had NO idea you were so young!! I'm actually sitting here in shock right now!! I thought you were way older than me hahaha, can't get over this. Give me a minute :haha:

Name: Anna
Age: 18
Birthday: 11th August 1992
Location: York, UK
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Noah, 15 months
Relationship Status: Single and ready to mingle
Employment Status: Student
Eye Colour: Brown
Hair Colour: Brown
Height: 5'2.5 (the half is very important)
Shoe Size: 4 or 5 :shrug: It changes...
Favourite Colour: Pink
Favourite Food: English muffins
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: TEAAAAA :coffee:
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Vimka!!! (vodka & vimto) Or Dusk Bertie Bassetts (like a sambuca cocktail) nom nom nom nom worth every penny of the fiver :haha: Or apple sourz! (very surprised the amount of people who haven't drank also!)
Age Lost Virginity: 16
Favourite Sport: :saywhat:
Random Fact About Yourself: I can pick things up with my feet


----------



## Desi's_lost

Name: Desi
Age: 19, dunno how that happened. feel like I just turned 18 yesterday :wacko:
Birthday: Jan 17
Location: Connecticut
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Asyria, 7 months
Relationship Status: single 
Employment Status: self employed 
Eye Colour: brown
Hair Colour: brown
Height: 5'
Shoe Size: 5 
Favourite Colour: changes. currently purple.
Favourite Food: Tuna Casserole <3
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: red gatorade or organic iced tea drinks
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: vodka coolers or champagne and full throttle lol
Age Lost Virginity: 17
Favourite Sport: hockey I guess
Random Fact About Yourself: I love languages, mostly asian. i plan on learning japanese and chinese eventually.


xD I love your random fact Becca


----------



## stefni_x

Name: Stephanie
Age: 18
Birthday: 21st May
Location: Scotland
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): 9 Months & Abbie
Relationship Status: Taken 
Employment Status: Full Time Mummy 
Eye Colour: Blue
Hair Colour: Blonde
Height: 5"2 (Midget):haha:
Shoe Size: 4 (uk)
Favourite Colour: Red
Favourite Food: Pasta
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Irn-Bru
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Vodka :
Age Lost Virginity: 13 :/
Favourite Sport: None Really
Random Fact About Yourself : Im Eating French Toast Right Now Lol


----------



## Burchy314

Name: Tina
Age: 18
Birthday: November 25th, 1992.
Location: U.S.A
Number of Children: 1.
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Jayden turns 6 months this friday (June 10th)
Relationship Status: In a relationship.
Employment Status: Stay at home mom.
Eye Colour: Blueish grey.
Hair Colour: Currently it is Red.
Height: 5 foot.
Shoe Size: 6.
Favourite Colour: Probably blue.
Favourite Food: Pizza.
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Orange Soda.
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Strawberry Daquris.
Age Lost Virginity: 16.
Favourite Sport: None lol.
Random Fact About Yourself: Ummmm I have never moved house. I have lived in the same house for my whole life, 18 long years lol.


----------



## lizardbreath

Name: Stefani Elizabeth Smith
Age:21
Birthday: November 13th 1989
Location: Canada , Ontario
Number of Children: 2
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): 2 Jaymee Elizabeth Fletcher - 3 months Katherine Michelle Fletcher
Relationship Status: I have no Idea what you want to call us. 
Employment Status: personal engraver/ bookkeeper
Eye Colour: Very Light Brown
Hair Colour: Dark Brown
Height:5'4"
Shoe Size: Big..... 11 guys :oops:
Favourite Colour: Orange
Favourite Food: Rice Tacos
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: 7-up
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Vodka Sours 
Age Lost Virginity:16
Favourite Sport: To Play soccer to watch none really but need I have to watch a sport Hockey
Random Fact About Yourself: I cant watch 3D movies because I get sick to my stomach


----------



## sineady

Name: Sinead
Age: 21
Birthday: 7th may
Location: Scarborough
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): 16 months, Lewis
Relationship Status: Single
Employment Status: part time
Eye Colour: green
Hair Colour: black
Height: 5ft 4
Shoe Size: 4
Favourite Colour: blue
Favourite Food: chinese
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: coke
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: apple sours & lemonade
Age Lost Virginity: 16
Favourite Sport: none lol
Random Fact About Yourself: Im a bitch haha


----------



## louandivy

Name: Lou
Age: 22 (just!)
Birthday: 2nd June 1989
Location: Brizzzzle
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Ivy, 11 months
Relationship Status: In a relationship
Employment Status: unemployed scum! (student next year :))
Eye Colour: Green
Hair Colour: Brown
Height: 5"4
Shoe Size: 6
Favourite Colour: Purple
Favourite Food: argghh so difficult. but i love all north african food.
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Diet coke or tea
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Margaritas and beer (classy)
Age Lost Virginity: 14
Favourite Sport: sitting on my ass
Random Fact About Yourself: my great grandad lent Colonel Sanders the money to start up KFC. You can all bow down to the queen of fried chicken now :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Name: Shannon. 
Age: 19.
Birthday: 10/21/1991.
Location: Colorado, USA.
Number of Children: 1.
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Victoria "Tori" Noëlle. 6 months.
Relationship Status: Engaged.
Employment Status: SAHM.
Eye Colour: Brown.
Hair Colour: Brunette.
Height: 5'3''.
Shoe Size: 5-7US. It varies on the brand/type.
Favourite Colour: Teal.
Favourite Food: Mash potatoes and brown gravy.
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Coca Cola.
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Strawberry daiquiri.
Age Lost Virginity: 17.
Favourite Sport: Baseball. St Louis Cardinals! 
Random Fact About Yourself: I have a random bump on my left hand index finger in a perfect shape of a heart!


----------



## louandivy

annawrigley said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> *Name:* Abigail Royle
> *Age:* 15 years 11 months and 2 days
> 
> WHAT?! I had NO idea you were so young!! I'm actually sitting here in shock right now!! I thought you were way older than me hahaha, can't get over this. Give me a minute :haha:
> 
> Name: Anna
> Age: 18
> Birthday: 11th August 1992
> Location: York, UK
> Number of Children: 1
> Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Noah, 15 months
> Relationship Status: Single and ready to mingle
> Employment Status: Student
> Eye Colour: Brown
> Hair Colour: Brown
> Height: 5'2.5 (the half is very important)
> Shoe Size: 4 or 5 :shrug: It changes...
> Favourite Colour: Pink
> Favourite Food: English muffins
> Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: TEAAAAA :coffee:
> Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Vimka!!! (vodka & vimto) Or Dusk Bertie Bassetts (like a sambuca cocktail) nom nom nom nom worth every penny of the fiver :haha: Or apple sourz! (very surprised the amount of people who haven't drank also!)
> Age Lost Virginity: 16
> Favourite Sport: :saywhat:
> Random Fact About Yourself: I can pick things up with my feetClick to expand...

OMG vodka and vimto...that is just wrong! And sambuca cocktails :sick: Your taste sucks :haha:


----------



## x__amour

annawrigley said:


> Random Fact About Yourself: I can pick things up with my feet

I can too! :shock:
I always got *so* much crap for it! :lol:


----------



## annawrigley

louandivy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> *Name:* Abigail Royle
> *Age:* 15 years 11 months and 2 days
> 
> WHAT?! I had NO idea you were so young!! I'm actually sitting here in shock right now!! I thought you were way older than me hahaha, can't get over this. Give me a minute :haha:
> 
> Name: Anna
> Age: 18
> Birthday: 11th August 1992
> Location: York, UK
> Number of Children: 1
> Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Noah, 15 months
> Relationship Status: Single and ready to mingle
> Employment Status: Student
> Eye Colour: Brown
> Hair Colour: Brown
> Height: 5'2.5 (the half is very important)
> Shoe Size: 4 or 5 :shrug: It changes...
> Favourite Colour: Pink
> Favourite Food: English muffins
> Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: TEAAAAA :coffee:
> Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Vimka!!! (vodka & vimto) Or Dusk Bertie Bassetts (like a sambuca cocktail) nom nom nom nom worth every penny of the fiver :haha: Or apple sourz! (very surprised the amount of people who haven't drank also!)
> Age Lost Virginity: 16
> Favourite Sport: :saywhat:
> Random Fact About Yourself: I can pick things up with my feetClick to expand...
> 
> OMG vodka and vimto...that is just wrong! And sambuca cocktails :sick: Your taste sucks :haha:Click to expand...

Fuck you! Vodka and vimto is beautiful :smug:


----------



## faolan5109

Name:Kelly
Age:20
Birthday:6/4/1991
Location: Jersey
Number of Children:1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s):Lane 1 year
Relationship Status:complicated as hell
Employment Status:Working
Eye Colour:brown/yellow
Hair Colour:black
Height:5'3
Shoe Size:7.5
Favourite Colour: purple and black
Favourite Food:three day old cold chinese
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: peace ice!
Favourite Alcoholic Drink:screw driver
Age Lost Virginity:...
Favourite Sport:Sword fighting, football
Random Fact About Yourself:I am a medieval renactor, and backyard wrestler


----------



## rjb

abbSTAR said:


> *Name:* Abigail Royle
> *Age: 15 years 11 months and 2 days*
> *Birthday:* 6th July
> *Location: *South Wales
> *Number of Children:* 1
> *Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s)*: 7 months 4 weeks and 2 days, Harley :flow:
> *Relationship Status:* In a relationship
> *Employment Status: *Full time mum, soon to be college student also looking for part time job
> *Eye Colour:* Blue
> *Hair Colour: *Dark brown, hint of red.
> *Height:* 5'6
> *Shoe Size:* 4/5
> *Favourite Colour:* RED
> *Favourite Food:* KFC Kentucky Jack atm.
> *Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:* Monster energy drink haha, such a man!
> *Favourite Alcoholic Drink:* don't drink.
> *Age Lost Virginity:* 14
> *Favourite Sport:* swimming with Harley count?
> *Random Fact About Yourself:* I love Starbucks! nom nom nom :thumbup:

i'm 8 days older than you :happydance:


----------



## fantastica

Name: Naomi
Age: 22
Birthday:08/02/1989
Location: Jersey (p.s Faolan, I live in the REAL, ORIGINAL Jersey )
Number of Children:1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Jacob, 2
Relationship Status: In a relationship
Employment Status: Student
Eye Colour: blue
Hair Colour:brown atm
Height:5'1
Shoe Size: 4, sometimes 3
Favourite Colour: red, or like the inside of a watermelon (orangey pink!)
Favourite Food:chinese, indian or pasta
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: sparkling water or coke atm
Favourite Alcoholic Drink:vodka lime soda
Age Lost Virginity:15
Favourite Sport: football (to watch!)
Random Fact About Yourself:i'm petrified of moths


----------



## wishuwerehere

I remember doing emails like this! And you had to reply or you weren't a 'true friend' :haha:
Name: Holly
Age: 21
Birthday: 21/12/89
Location: brizzle :D (I just spent about 5 minutes trying to convince my iPad that no, I did not mean'grizzle...')
Number of children: 1
Name(s) and age(s) of children: Isabelle, (nearly) 17 months
Relationship status: in a relationship (but not with fob...)
Employment status: student. Although I just finished my exams so currently I'm just a professional layabout :p
eye colour: weird greeny yellow
Hair colour: brown
Height: about 5'9"
Shoe size: 7 or 8 :blush:
Favourite colour: green
Favourite food: seafood nom nom
Favourite (non alcoholic) drink: cherry lucozade 
Favourite alcoholic drink: thatchers cider berry! I love local cider :D
Age lost virginity: 18 :blush:
Favourite sport: I like yoga right now, is that a sport? Any sport with built in relaxing time is good :haha: or wrc
A random fact about yourself: I have a phobia of vomit


----------



## Kaila

Name: Kaila
Age: 22
Birthday: 7th March 1989
Location: Congleton, Cheshire, UK
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Isabelle Faith - 11 months - 20 days until shes 1 :D
Relationship Status: in a relationship
Employment Status: stay at home mumma
Eye Colour: hazel
Hair Colour: red atm, naturally blonde...
Height: 4'11 =/
Shoe Size: 4
Favourite Colour: Pink
Favourite Food: BBQ Chicken, nommmm!
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: umm, orange and pinapple juice or redbull aha
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: tia maria and pure orange NOMMMMM!! and raspberry sambuka spritzers
Age Lost Virginity: 16
Favourite Sport: none 
Random Fact About Yourself: i have an extra joint line thing on my right little finger ;)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Name: Terah
Age:20
Birthday: May 31st
Location: Wisconsin, US
Number of Children: 2 (and a half :haha: )
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): 3yo, Aiden; 21mos, Madalynn...better known as Mady
Relationship Status: Engaged
Employment Status: Stay-at-home mommy
Eye Colour: Brown
Hair Colour: Redhead
Height: 5'4"
Shoe Size: 9 (US size)
Favourite Colour: Green and Pink
Favourite Food: Cheeseburgers :blush:
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Mt. Dew
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Mike's Hard Lemonade (all the flavors)
Age Lost Virginity: 15
Favourite Sport: Volleyball
Random Fact About Yourself: I have a major phobia of vomitting...if I even feel like I'm going to puke, I cry. I've made it through both of my pregnancies without puking once and so far so good for this one too. :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Lilys mummy said:


> I am a twin.[/B]

does your twin have children? if not how do s/he feel about you being a young mother?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

*Name:* Ally 
*Age:* 17
*Birthday:* October 1
*Location:* NJ, USA
*Number of Children:* 1 Earth baby 1 Angel
*Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s):* Olivia Marie (Livi, Liv, Livi-Lou, Lulu) 10 months and Kenley (m/c)
*Relationship Status:* Taken (Not FOB) :cloud9:
*Employment Status:* Graphic Artist :thumbup:
*Eye Colour:* Brown
*Hair Colour:* Auburn
*Height:* 5"4
*Shoe Size:* 7 or 7 1/2
*Favourite Colour:* Earthy Tones (Green, if I had to pick)
*Favourite Food:* Fried Pickles 
*Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:* Pepsi Throwback (NO HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP :happydance:)
*Favourite Alcoholic Drink:* Washington Apples
*Age Lost Virginity:* .......:blush: 12
*Favourite Sport:* MMA
*Random Fact About Yourself:* I'm allergic to water :dohh:


----------



## 08marchbean

ame: Cheryl
Age: 21
Birthday: 3rd May
Location: Newcastle UK
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Paige, 15 months 
Relationship Status: engaged
Employment Status: for the first time in my life im a professional bum! got a collage interview today tho...
Eye Colour: blue
Hair Colour: browny blondy
Height: dunno 5 5 or something
Shoe Size: 6
Favourite Colour: purple
Favourite Food: mango!
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: ginger beer
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: either elderflower sours or granny smiths
Age Lost Virginity: cant remeber either 15 or 16
Favourite Sport: swimming
Random Fact About Yourself: urrm, i used to live in Fiji


----------



## samface182

Name: sam
Age: nearly 20
Birthday: 13th july
Location: just outside glasgow, scotland
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): aiden james robert barbara, 10 months.
Relationship Status: in a relationship
Employment Status: bum :winkwink:
Eye Colour: greeen
Hair Colour: brown
Height: 5ft 6"
Shoe Size: 6 or 7.
Favourite Colour: purple
Favourite Food: roast potatoes, french toast and steak. not together though.. or.. ooh!
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: coke
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: cider and black
Age Lost Virginity: 15
Favourite Sport: none
Random Fact About Yourself: i LOVE owls.


----------



## annawrigley

Lol Naomi yay for original! I'm in the real, original York ;)

And Ally 12!!! :shock: Holy shmokes!


----------



## KaceysMummy

*Name:* Courtney
*Age:* 20
*Birthday:* 29th April
*Location:* Perth, Scotland
*Number of Children:* 1
*Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s):* Kacey Rose, 19 months soon.
*Relationship Status*: Married
*Employment Status:* SAHM 
*Eye Colour:* Blue
*Hair Colour:* Brown just now...
*Height:* 5ft something :?
*Shoe Size:* 8
*Favourite Colour:* Lilic or baby blue...
*Favourite Food*: Macaroni 
*Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:* Irn bru or Fanta twist...
*Favourite Alcoholic Drink:* Malibu or Passoa with lemonade
*Age Lost Virginity:* 17...
*Favourite Sport:* :haha: .....
*Random Fact About Yourself:* I have a few childhood songs on my ipod which I secretly listen too :lol:


----------



## myasmumma

Name:Layla
Age:21
Birthday:11th April
Location:Wiltshire
Number of Children:one and a quarter
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s):Mya-Grace 3
Relationship Status:getting married in 9 days!!
Employment Status:self employed and SAHM
Eye Colour:Green
Hair Colour:Light brown
Height:5ft
Shoe Size:UK 3
Favourite Colour: pink
Favourite Food:anything with chicken or frankfurters lol
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: apple juice
Favourite Alcoholic Drink:malibu and pineapple juice
Age Lost Virginity:15 nearly 16
Favourite Sport:errr...i dont like sport
Random Fact About Yourself:im a big Johnny Depp geek


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Lol Naomi yay for original! I'm in the real, original York ;)
> 
> And Ally 12!!! :shock: Holy shmokes!

I no commented mine but I lost my virginity around the same time ally, :dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

Name: Leonie
Age: 17
Birthday: august 23rd
Location: UP NORTH ;)
Number of Children: just the one
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Morgan 12 months
Relationship Status: single
Employment Status: stay at home mum/student
Eye Colour: Blue and green
Hair Colour: Brown with blonde hightlights although i havtn had it done for so long its practically brown
Height: 5ft 5
Shoe Size: 7/8 depending on style and shop 
Favourite Colour: pink!!
Favourite Food: Pizza
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Dr Pepper or cherry lucoazde
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Vodka! Malibu! 
Age Lost Virginity: 14
Favourite Sport: dancing counts yeah? and i love football
Random Fact About Yourself: Im generally a mad person


----------



## kattsmiles

Name: Maria
Age: 20
Birthday: March 2nd, 1991
Location: California
Number of Children: 1. 
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Caden Gabriel, 6 months old.
Relationship Status: Engaged. 
Employment Status: Stay at home mom... heh. 
Eye Colour: Dark brown.
Hair Colour: Blonde
Height: 5'7"
Shoe Size: 8. 
Favourite Colour: Purple
Favourite Food: Bagels. Om nom.
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: 
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: I don't drink. 
Age Lost Virginity: 18. Got pregnant 2 months later. Ayyyyy.
Favourite Sport: Soccer.


----------



## cammy

Name:
Age: 19
Birthday: 21st April
Location: Australia
Number of Children: 1 :)
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Alexander 2 weeks 4 days
Relationship Status: happily Taken
Employment Status: uni student studying bachelor of education
Eye Colour: green
Hair Colour: brown & curly
Height: shorty :/
Shoe Size: small
Favourite Colour: green
Favourite Food: watermelon
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: not sure
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: not too crazy about alco atm
Age Lost Virginity: 14
Favourite Sport: soccer (australian)
Random Fact About Yourself: I have vomit all down my chest from alexander a few seconds ago :S​


----------



## smatheson

Name: Sara
Age: 17 18 this monday:happydance:
Birthday:6/13/93
Location: houston texas
Number of Children:1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Nathan 5 months
Relationship Status: very freakin complicated:wacko:
Employment Status: stay at home mommy
Eye Colour: blue
Hair Colour: brown
Height:five foot six
Shoe Size: 10 lol...:blush:
Favourite Colour: orange
Favourite Food: pineapple
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: water
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: dont really drink anymore
Age Lost Virginity: 16
Favourite Sport: basketball
Random Fact About Yourself: gahhh idk cant think of anything


----------



## QuintinsMommy

leoniebabey said:


> Random Fact About Yourself: Im generally a mad person

mad cool :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

kattsmiles said:


> Name: Kathryn (Katt).
> Age: 19.
> Birthday: February 26th, 1992.
> Location: West Palm Beach, Florida.
> Number of Children: 1.
> Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Caden Gabriel, 6 months old.
> Relationship Status: Engaged.
> Employment Status: Stay at home mom... heh.
> Eye Colour: Dark brown.
> Hair Colour: Dark brown.
> Height: 5'5".
> Shoe Size: 8.
> Favourite Colour: Yellow.
> Favourite Food: Bagels. Om nom.
> Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:
> Favourite Alcoholic Drink: I don't drink.
> Age Lost Virginity: 18. Got pregnant 2 months later. Ayyyyy.
> Favourite Sport: Soccer.
> Random Fact About Yourself: I'm legit afraid of escalators. I WILL NOT go on one, and if I do I cry. Lame.

My mums also scared of escalators. I live quite far from here and shes afraid to come by train just incase the lifts are out of use and she has to use the escalators. Train would take her 1 hr 45 instead she takes the coach which is 6hrs 45 because it has long breaks inbewteen and stops off at other places lol longg!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Name: Lauraa
Age: 20
Birthday: 15th December
Location: Shropshire - Boring!
Number of Children: One and one on the wayyy
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Laila, almost 14m and bump, 21 weeks tomorrow!
Relationship Status: In a relationship
Employment Status: Stay at home mama!
Eye Colour: Blue!
Hair Colour: Naturally blondey/light brown and now its a lil darker
Height: 5'4
Shoe Size: 4 and a half
Favourite Colour: PINKKK
Favourite Food: Spicey food, nom
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Hmm Vimto 
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Cheeky vimto :winkwink: or Archers and lemonade
Age Lost Virginity: 17
Favourite Sport: None haha
Random Fact About Yourself: People think I'm quite shy, which I am at first but then I'm megaaa loud and never shut up


----------



## bbyno1

Lauraxamy said:


> Name: Lauraa
> Age: 20
> Birthday: 15th December
> Location: Shropshire - Boring!
> Number of Children: One and one on the wayyy
> Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Laila, almost 14m and bump, 21 weeks tomorrow!
> Relationship Status: In a relationship
> Employment Status: Stay at home mama!
> Eye Colour: Blue!
> Hair Colour: Naturally blondey/light brown and now its a lil darker
> Height: 5'4
> Shoe Size: 4 and a half
> Favourite Colour: PINKKK
> Favourite Food: Spicey food, nom
> Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Hmm Vimto
> Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Cheeky vimto :winkwink: or Archers and lemonade
> Age Lost Virginity: 17
> Favourite Sport: None haha
> Random Fact About Yourself: People think I'm quite shy, which I am at first but then I'm megaaa loud and never shut up

Where you been?lol


----------



## Lilys mummy

QuintinsMommy said:


> does your twin have children? if not how do s/he feel about you being a young mother?

My twin has a little boy 18 days older than my baby. He hated me when i found out i was pregnant with Lily.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ooo cute thread, i havent been on here in forever! 



Name: Jemma
Age: 19
Birthday: 10th Feb 1992
Location: Northampton but currently in CA
Number of Children: 1 
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Kent, almost 16 months
Relationship Status: Married
Employment Status: Nail Technician and SAHM!
Eye Colour: Blue
Hair Colour: Blonde at the moment
Height: 5'1 or 2
Shoe Size: 4/5 it varies
Favourite Colour: Pink or purple.. blah it changes :/
Favourite Food: Hmmm depends what im in the mood for :thumbup:
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Tea, Duhh :p 
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Baileys
Age Lost Virginity: 16
Favourite Sport: horse riding.. not been able to since chubber were born
Random Fact About Yourself: Hmm :/ Im clearly very boring :dohh:


----------



## Rhio92

Name: Rhiannon
Age: 18
Birthday: 12th September
Location: Langley Mill, Notts, UK
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Connor Ewan, almost 7 months
Relationship Status: Siiiingle :thumbup:
Employment Status: Student
Eye Colour: Green/grey
Hair Colour: brown
Height: 5'3
Shoe Size: 4
Favourite Colour: Green
Favourite Food: chicken fajitas from weatherspoons :haha:
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: sparkling ribena
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: cider
Age Lost Virginity: 17
Favourite Sport: rugby
Random Fact About Yourself: I'm little. I play rugby. Therefore I'm also known as The Secret Weapon


----------



## sarah0108

*Name:* Sarah :haha:
*Age:* 18 years, 5 months and 3 days :winkwink:
*Birthday:* 8th January
*Location:* Nottingham UK
*Number of Children:* Two :)
*Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s):* Harriet - 2, Max - 1 in 5 days time!
*Relationship Status:* Engaged <3
*Employment Status:* Employed. Part -time
*Eye Colour:* Sea Blue!
*Hair Colour:* I'm a blondey ;)
*Height:* 5ft 3in .. Well 161cm to be exact :smug:
*Shoe Size:* 4.5 / 5
*Favourite Colour:*.. Pink!
*Favourite Food:* I like pizza!
*Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:* Pepsi -- FULL FAT!! (Fearless)
*Favourite Alcoholic Drink:* :blush: anything but beer/lager
*Age Lost Virginity:* 15 i think..
*Favourite Sport:* Sitting on my bum on the laptop :rofl:
*Random Fact About Yourself:* I am obssessed with Nail varnish.. :kiss:
​


----------



## amylou1992

Name: Amy 
Age: 19
Birthday: 15 march 
Location: pickering, north yorkshire
Number of Children: 2
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s):  16month old called abigail rose, 4 months old, jack stanley
Relationship Status: in a relationship 
Employment Status: full time mummy
Eye Colour:blue
Hair Colour:light brown
Height:5ft 6'
Shoe Size: size 9 :/ 
Favourite Colour:pink 
Favourite Food:chinese
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink:fanta 
Favourite Alcoholic Drink:errrmmm...actualy carnt remba last time i had a alcholic drink :blush: :dohh:
Age Lost Virginity: 15
Favourite Sport: swimming 
Random Fact About Yourself:


----------



## lov3hat3

Name: Kaytee
Age: 17
Birthday: 1st June 
Location: Bournemouth
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): 4 weeks, Jamiee
Relationship Status: Single
Employment Status: unemployed - Full time college :)
Eye Colour: brown
Hair Colour: Brownn
Height:5ft 3inch
Shoe Size: size 4:thumbup:
Favourite Colour: red and green
Favourite Food: chilli and chorizo pizza :thumbup:
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Lemonade 
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: sambuca :winkwink:
Age Lost Virginity: 15
Favourite Sport: shoppingg!!!
Random Fact About Yourself: hmmmm. i own way too many shoes :haha:

Status: Offline


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Name: Tessa
Age: 17*
Birthday: June 29
Location: Arkansas*
Number of Children: 1*
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): 1 week Riley*
Relationship Status: taken :)
Employment Status: stay at home mommy
Eye Colour: brown
Hair Colour: dark brown with red and blonde highlights*
Height: 5' even*
Shoe Size: 8 1/2*
Favourite Colour: teal
Favourite Food: fruit*
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: coke*
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: screwdrivers*
Age Lost Virginity: 13 :/*
Favourite Sport: none lol
Random Fact About Yourself: I'm addicted to mocha frappes from mcdonalds*


----------



## AriannasMama

Name: Cari
Age: 21
Birthday: August 11th, 1989
Location: Chi-town :thumbup:
Number of Children: 1
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Arianna, 8 months
Relationship Status: taken 
Employment Status: part time sales associate/part time student/full time mama
Eye Colour: green-ish
Hair Colour: dark brown
Height: 5'4 and 3/4
Shoe Size: 8 
Favourite Colour: don't have one
Favourite Food: bacon cheeseburger from 5 guys :haha:
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: water
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: captain and coke 
Age Lost Virginity: 17
Favourite Sport: football, I guess
Random Fact About Yourself: Uh...I know the states in alphabetical order in a song format....from 5th grade lol.


----------



## AmyRose06

Name: Amy Rose.
Age: 19. (I will be 20 in 7 days).
Birthday: June 20, 1991.
Location: USA/Pennsylvania
Number of Children: One.
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Declan Kelly Joseph, 7 months old.
Relationship Status: Married.
Employment Status: Stay at home Mommy.
Eye Colour: Green.
Hair Colour: Dark brown.
Height: 5'7"
Shoe Size: 9, I think?
Favourite Colour: Yellow.
Favourite Food: I don't really have a favorite. I love Italian food.
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Water.
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: I don't drink alcohol.
Age Lost Virginity: 18.
Favourite Sport: I hate sports.
Random Fact About Yourself: I am extremely shy. I used to show jump horses for 8 years. & I *hate* coffee.


----------



## shaunitee

Name: Shauni
Age: 18
Birthday: 07,08,1992
Location: wales
Number of Children: One on the way,
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): unknown
Relationship Status: single,
Employment Status: barmaid,
Eye Colour: Brown
Hair Colour:Black,
Height: 5ft 7
Shoe Size: 6
Favourite Colour: Black + White,
Favourite Food: Pizza,
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Coke
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: Woo Woos!
Age Lost Virginity: 15
Favourite Sport: Dancing,
Random Fact About Yourself: I miss the old days,


----------



## 112110

AmyRose06 said:


> Name: Amy Rose.
> Age: 19. (I will be 20 in 7 days).
> Birthday: June 20, 1991.
> Location: USA/Pennsylvania
> Number of Children: One.
> Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Declan Kelly Joseph, 7 months old.
> Relationship Status: Married.
> Employment Status: Stay at home Mommy.
> Eye Colour: Green.
> Hair Colour: Dark brown.
> Height: 5'7"
> Shoe Size: 9, I think?
> Favourite Colour: Yellow.
> Favourite Food: I don't really have a favorite. I love Italian food.
> Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Water.
> Favourite Alcoholic Drink: I don't drink alcohol.
> Age Lost Virginity: 18.
> Favourite Sport: I hate sports.
> Random Fact About Yourself: I am extremely shy. I used to show jump horses for 8 years. & I *hate* coffee.

YAY PA! Where about in Pennsylvania are you from? :flower:


----------



## AmyRose06

112110 said:


> AmyRose06 said:
> 
> 
> Name: Amy Rose.
> Age: 19. (I will be 20 in 7 days).
> Birthday: June 20, 1991.
> Location: USA/Pennsylvania
> Number of Children: One.
> Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Declan Kelly Joseph, 7 months old.
> Relationship Status: Married.
> Employment Status: Stay at home Mommy.
> Eye Colour: Green.
> Hair Colour: Dark brown.
> Height: 5'7"
> Shoe Size: 9, I think?
> Favourite Colour: Yellow.
> Favourite Food: I don't really have a favorite. I love Italian food.
> Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Water.
> Favourite Alcoholic Drink: I don't drink alcohol.
> Age Lost Virginity: 18.
> Favourite Sport: I hate sports.
> Random Fact About Yourself: I am extremely shy. I used to show jump horses for 8 years. & I *hate* coffee.
> 
> YAY PA! Where about in Pennsylvania are you from? :flower:Click to expand...

I'm from Tioga County. About 3 hours from Harrisburg. How about you?


----------



## Hotbump

Name: Cynthia
Age:20
Birthday: 03/12/1991
Location: tx woohoo mavericks won! :haha:
Number of Children:2
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Jovanni Nain 2yrs old, Valentin Jr. 10 months old 
Relationship Status: married
Employment Status: fulltime student and mommy
Eye Colour: dark brown
Hair Colour: dark brown
Height: 5ft even :dohh:
Shoe Size: 5:haha:
Favourite Colour: hmm pink,blue, and black
Favourite Food: mole with pollo and arroz :thumbup:
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: dr. pepper
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: margarita or coronas
Age Lost Virginity: 17
Favourite Sport: soccer
Random Fact About Yourself: hmm i can sort of twist my feet :blush:


----------



## Neferet

Name: Charli
Age: 20
Birthday: March 31st
Location:North Wales
Number of Children: One
Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Isaac Sirius- 19 months.
Relationship Status: Single
Employment Status: Unemployed (full time mummy)
Eye Colour: Bluey grey
Hair Colour: Pink
Height: 5ft 3.5
Shoe Size: 6
Favourite Colour: Not sure
Favourite Food: Quorn 'fish' fingers
Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Tea or diet coke
Favourite Alcoholic Drink: vodka and coke
Age Lost Virginity: 15
Favourite Sport: Dunno... maybe skateboarding
Random Fact About Yourself: I have a remote control cockroach


----------



## 112110

AmyRose06 said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyRose06 said:
> 
> 
> Name: Amy Rose.
> Age: 19. (I will be 20 in 7 days).
> Birthday: June 20, 1991.
> Location: USA/Pennsylvania
> Number of Children: One.
> Child(ren)'s Age(s) & Name(s): Declan Kelly Joseph, 7 months old.
> Relationship Status: Married.
> Employment Status: Stay at home Mommy.
> Eye Colour: Green.
> Hair Colour: Dark brown.
> Height: 5'7"
> Shoe Size: 9, I think?
> Favourite Colour: Yellow.
> Favourite Food: I don't really have a favorite. I love Italian food.
> Favourite (Non-Alcoholic) Drink: Water.
> Favourite Alcoholic Drink: I don't drink alcohol.
> Age Lost Virginity: 18.
> Favourite Sport: I hate sports.
> Random Fact About Yourself: I am extremely shy. I used to show jump horses for 8 years. & I *hate* coffee.
> 
> YAY PA! Where about in Pennsylvania are you from? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm from Tioga County. About 3 hours from Harrisburg. How about you?Click to expand...

Franklin/Cumberland county area, only about less than an hour from Harrisburg.


----------

